# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى الجمال والأناقة >  >  خياطات

## صوت الحنين

السلام
هذي اول مشاركة ليي في المنتدى :embarrest: 
ان شاء الله ما تخيبوني
وين تنصحوني اخيط فستاني
امباه فخم لزواج اخويي
ويش رايكم في 
افراح البشراوي
افراح الخاطر
او اللي في شارع السويكت
تحياتي

----------


## شوق الربيع

هلا اختي 
انا انصحك بتصميم مي زهيري مرره حلو 
او روحي شارع السويكت تصميماتهم مرره روعه
انا شفت كذا فستان قمه فيالروعه من تصاميم مي والمحلات في السويكت
انشاء الله اكون افدتك اختي
تحياتي 
اخت شوق الربيع

----------


## hope

فيه وحده في العواميه خيــاطها روعــهـ وتصــاميمهـا بعد روعه وشغلها حليوو ومرتب وتسوي فساتين عرايس   بعد  و
اني كذا مره اروح ليها قبل شهر من الزواج ومااحصلها 

يعني ادا عرسكم قريب مافي امل تاخذ الفستان لأنه عدهـا زحمه وااجد
اسم مشغلــها الزهــراء


تحياتي
حوور

----------


## جورجي

مشغل نور اليتول شغلهم يهبل مرة  اني يعجبني 0

----------


## fatemah

انا قاولش اذا تقدرين بالسويكت عند خياط الشرقية انا ما ادري وين هو بالضبط بس حتى الجزم يفصلهم 


تقبلي مروري

----------


## طمطومه

ياهلا اختي اني بعد سمعت عن الخياطات يقولون حلوين بس ياليت بعد احد يفيدنا لاني مثلك ابي اخيط فستان لزواجي اخوي

----------


## صوت الحنين

السلام
مشكورين اخواتي على الرد ما قصرتوا جميعا

ممكن  اختي شوق الربيع  وين مشغل مي الزهيري ورقمها  
سمعت عنها واجد حلو وفي كم حدود اسعارها
(ثقلت عليج واجد)

اختي حور العين   وجورجي كم الرقم وين مشغلهم

تحياتي للجميع

----------


## hope

*سلااااااااام*




*مثل ماقلت لش في العواميه وادا اتصلتي ليهم وبغيتي تروحين لهم يوصفون لش المشغل* 


*واسعار الفساتين تبدأ من 300*

*والله يبارك اليكم*

*ممنوع وضع ارقااااام هواتف*
*مخالف لقوانين المنتدى* 
*ارجو الالتزام بالقوانين* 
*تحيااااتي* 
*همساااات وله*

----------


## شوق الربيع

هلا اختي ماثقلتي ولاشي
عااادي
بس الرقم الحين مضعته
واسعار مي غاليه مادري من كم تبدا 
بس انتي وموديل الفستان 
اذا كان فستان زفاف من 10 الاف 
فساتين السهره يمكن من الف
بس اسئل الك وارد عليش قريبا
تحياتي
اخت شووق الربيع ((( اختها )))

----------


## صوت الحنين

السلام

مشكوره حور العين
ومشكوره شوق الربيع

نخدمكم في الافراح

----------


## جورجي

اختي الحبيبه بالنسبه الى اسعار مشغل نور البتول مممممممرة حليوه يعني مو رخيصة ولا غالية مرة في حدود المعقول ومكان قريب الى مسجد الفتح بس ما اقدر احط ارقام لان ممنوع

----------


## صوت الحنين

السلام
مشكورره اختي جورجي


مع تحياتي

----------


## عفاف الهدى

السلام 
الله يبارك ليكم
احنا جربنا خياطة في الناصرة اسمها ام صبري حلو شغلها وساعدتنا في اختيار الموديلات
بس الإكسسوارات اني بالنسبة ليي غالية اشوي الباقي قالوا انها اوكي

وكمان الفلبينية الي اسمها ايمان الي بالقطيف حلو شغلها كمان 

والله يبارك اليكم وعقبالنا وعقبالكم يا رب

----------


## صوت الحنين

السلام
مشكوره اختي عفاف الهدى 
ما قصرتي

----------

